# Harley then and now (pic heavy)



## jamie18 (Nov 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday Harley one today bit of a difference from when we first got him.


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Awwww. He's so gorgeous!!! Happy Birthday Harley!!
x


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

happy b-day little one

what a lovely bear you have


----------



## flydogs (Feb 26, 2010)

This are 2 dogs, right? I think is a big one and a small.
Btw, happy birhtdaytp your dog!!! It has a beautiful face and when he is staunding is great too!!


----------



## jamie18 (Nov 19, 2009)

These are all pictures of the same dog. There from when we first got him up to now. I was trying to show how much he has grown


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Beautiful akita :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

so handsome


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Happy birthday for yesterday handsome.

One of my girls was also 1yr old yesterday.


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_what a beautiful dog you have got....happy belated birthday Harley....sorry it's late..._


----------

